# Should I get a Vizsla?



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Should I get a Vizsla? 
I am a current Dental Hygiene student and will be graduating in the spring of 2016. I am considering getting a vizsla pup next summer. I am attracted to the breed because of their known energy and affection. I last had a GSP, and loved him but he was a bit stubborn and didnt like sticking around when going outdoors. I've read that Vizslas stay closer to you more-so when taking them out. For the first year of its life, I will be enrolled in school, but figure I have more breaks to Run / train her than I would with a full-time job. I live in a small home with a yard, located next to public lands where I could run her for miles with no harm of nearby vehicles. My main purpose of getting one of these is I'm looking for a loyal outdoor partner for long hikes and running, that is loving and able to train for duck hunting. I am from Alaska, and no its not as cold as you think it is 
Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

running too much as pups will be harmful to pups joints and growth plates, just a heads up


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

ksand24 said:


> I've read that Vizslas stay closer to you more-so when taking them out. For the first year of its life, I will be enrolled in school, but figure I have more breaks to Run / train her than I would with a full-time job.


NO! Sorry but from what you've posted a Vizsla (indeed any dog but particularly a Vizsla) is not for you.

A Vizsla pup needs pretty much 24 hours attention for the first three months and after that still needs people around a lot of the time. It isn't when you are out that they stay closer, all the Vizslas I know, like any hunting breed, have little interest in their owners while out and about. It's when you are at home that they stick to you like glue and they really don't cope well with being left.

I don't think you have thought this through at all. You may be a student now but you are looking at a 15 year commitment. Your lifestyle isn't really suitable to bring up a Vizsla pup now and what is going to happen when you want to start working? Having a dog is a two way commitment, I don't think you have thought enough about what you are going to bring to your dogs life.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you mean plenty of space for the pup to run off lead and explore, your property is a good fit. If you mean you running, or jogging and including the pup, then no.
Depending on a pups breeding, it may stay closer than your GSP, or it may totally ignore you in the field. Some vizslas can be very stubborn, while others are biddable dogs. That too goes back to breeding.

Some of us use these dogs for duck hunting, but its a lot less than they are used for upland hunts. The dog has to have a strong desire to retrieve to be a duck hunter, because the retrieve is their only reward to that type of hunt.
I would not say the breed is, or is not for you.
But you may want to come up with plans on getting someone to let the dog out for potty breaks and exercise while your at school, or work. Ones that don't get enough interaction become destructive, and its tough to potty train one, if they have to go hours before being let out.


----------



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the responses!
When I say run, I mean letting the dog run in the open field, although I am a runner as well. As for my schooling, my schedule is pretty light after this year - morning class, 2-3 hour break, then evening clinic (out by 5 pm), 4 days a week. I plan on crate training, as it worked well with my last pup, but do not intend to leave the pup alone for hours on end.
With the hunting, I am not an avid hunter, but would like a dog that likes to retrieve and gives me the option (this, i know, will require a lot of work with the dog and training).


----------



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

As for the future, of course I will have a full-time job. The benefit of Dental is most offices run on a 4 day a week schedule, and hygiene is pretty flexible.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

ksand24 said:


> I last had a GSP, and loved him but he was a bit stubborn and didnt like sticking around when going outdoors. I've read that Vizslas stay closer to you more-so when taking them out.


This has not been our experience. Like TexasRed said, it really depends on the pup and its breeding. Our guy is a big runner that feels no need to check in with us. Our weimaraner is the complete opposite.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Ksand! Welcome!

Did you raise your GSP yourself from a pup? Was he a rescue or a puppy? If you raised him on your own, then you know what you're in for. In case you didn't, they are a huge commitment. That said, I was in school and working when I got my V. I also had a partner that picked up the slack. I don't think I could of done it all on my own. Do you live alone? If not, are the people you live with on board? 

My experience with my V off lead... he always checks in when we are walking on trails in the woods. He does his own thing but doesn't range far. A GSP that we watch from time to time is much more independent in the woods and gets off on a scent. She is difficult to keep track of. I also have read that GSPs tend to range out further than Vizslas, which was the main reason we didn't choose to get one for our second dog. I wasn't comfortable taking her for walks off lead. We didn't really "teach" Otto to check in. He just does it. However, in the field it's a different story. He is much bolder and doesn't check in nearly as often. 

As far as running, you might find yourself going for many more walks and doing a lot less running while he is a pup. I didn't have as much time to run when Otto was a puppy. I was spending all of my free time walking with him!

it would take a lot of work to maintain your school work and raise a V puppy alone. They take a tremendous amount of time. I wouldn't say that your lifestyle doesn't suit it. But be prepared to go to school, do your school work and tend to your puppy... cause I can't imagine you'll have time for much else!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Ps. If you do get a V, please post many pictures of him/her with the beautiful Alaskan back drop! 8)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ksa - welcome - you put the 1st paw in front of you by asking 4 advice - I never recommend V's 2 anyone - but if you get 1 - take the first 2wks off 2 potty train and bond - then 4 next 16yrs - they are life style - they r a lifetime companion that has 2 work - this is why I never reccomend a V - commit 2 this - YOU R PERFECT !!!!!!!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I am a 30 year old young guy, and got my V 2 years ago at 8 weeks of age.

I have managed to raise him and give him a life, most dogs would envy. I hunt with my dog, hike with him everyday, feed raw which is a time expense in itself... AND I work full time, and lead a full life.

How is it done? Dedication, prioritization and a lot of exhaustion.

What I am trying to say, is it can be done, and it can be awesome for you and your dog. It takes a serious, serious commitment. There will be times that your personal life will suffer and your ability to take care of yourself will be a struggle. You have to determine if you can keep up with that through puppyhood and beyond?

A lot of my friends don't understand my lifestyle. Some have jumped on the bandwagon and are learning to hunt with me and considering dogs of their own. I originally worked from home running my own business for the first year with my dog, but now I work a normal 9-5 in a big(ish) city. The first year of my dogs life we lived in the country on large acreage so that helped immensely. Currently, I live in Vancouver, BC so access to secluded hiking trails is under 20-30 mins away. You may not have that luxury where you are and this has made having a V do-able.

My mornings before work are walking - playing fetch for an hour. Most days I go home at lunch for a quick potty and play. After work I exercise my dog hard for an hour in the winter and in the spring/summer we hike for 2-3 hours every night. I eat dinner around 9-10 pm every night and am in bed by midnight. Up at 5:30-6 to start it all over again. And then my weekends are spent burning off the excess energy that boiled over from the week.

Also, even with that exercise... at home he is either wanting to play and rough house, chew bones, climb on my head or snuggle up almost on top of me. There is rarely a moment where he is not in my face.

There is no respite with these dogs.

I am a very high energy, active person who is also an introvert so I value my time with my dog more so than most would. This lifestyle is not for the faint of heart and it is tough being the sole provider for these dogs, mentally, physically and financially.

The rewards are huge but nothing comes easy.

Think this through for a long time before you jump in. You may regret it, but you also may regret your life without a Vizsla.

Good luck


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The best advice I got when I was deciding if I should get a dog and what breed was to go somewhere to meet them in person. I went out to a NAVHDA (North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association) training day near me and once I saw the joy and grace of a bird dog running in the field or searching for ducks in a pond I knew I had to get one and I had to work it. You'll also see firsthand how owning one of these dogs is a lifestyle and a passion. Alaska is a big place, but I'd make an effort to connect with some people at this chapter. http://www.greatlandnavhda.org/ Even if you can't make it out to an official event, email someone there and ask if there is a vizsla owner in the chapter willing to meet up with you.

Check out wirehaired vizslas too if you like the bearded look. I've seen shorthairs do really awesome duck work, but the slightly more laidback temperament of the wirehairs makes them really suited for that--at least I've had a number of people tell me they think my girl would be a great in a blind. They're also more forgiving if you miss a walk. I swear that's a completely objective description!  I know of some up your way if you're interested in checking them out.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> I am a 30 year old young guy, and got my V 2 years ago at 8 weeks of age.
> 
> I have managed to raise him and give him a life, most dogs would envy. I hunt with my dog, hike with him everyday, feed raw which is a time expense in itself... AND I work full time, and lead a full life.
> 
> ...


Post of the year IMHO, read it twice and read it again!!!

Nice and honest Organics  

Hobbsy


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

hobbsy1010 said:


> organicthoughts said:
> 
> 
> > I am a 30 year old young guy, and got my V 2 years ago at 8 weeks of age.
> ...


Here here! I more than once have thought that there needs to be a dating site for vizsla owners---non-v people just don't get it sometimes.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

**** Org !!!!!! for someone that posts & Reply's in under 2 lines !!!! this just shows the PASSION you have 4 the breed ! the PASSION is always in the PUP - the forum looks 4 the PASSION in the OWNER !!!! VVell done - LOL !!!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

emilycn said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > organicthoughts said:
> ...


Haha Emily! ... and he lives in Vancouver.. not a bad place to visit!  8)

... I agree with Organicthoughts... I have a lot of friends that just don't understand what it means to be loved by a Vizsla! :


----------



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone for the input! It is definitely a lot to think about, as I know what a commitment she will be. I guess at this point, it's not "should" I get a vizsla, It's when


----------

